# antique rods.info



## yukondog (Feb 12, 2013)

#1 I have some antique rods my parents gave me they seem to remember then being called tuna blanks, they don't remember were they came from but could of been my grandfather's he fished commercial and for relaxation, the rod is 6'1" 6 sided bamboo no markings on the rod wood carved handle, eyes seem to be rather small for this rod, anybody know of value or age of this rod?
#2 Second I also have a split bamboo fly rod set in a nice wood box with the different tips pulse it has a wood box with sliding lids that have compartments holding fly's, string and miss. equipment no reel with this one .
#3 is a 4 or 5 pice steal fly rod kit with no reel in a nylon bag. 
The main thing I'm interested in is the tuna blank and the split bamboo fly fishing kit. Any info on these would grateful [value/age]
And how to restore the tuna blank or put me in touch with someone who can.Thanks.


----------



## Snagged Line (Sep 30, 2007)

You can often find good info on E-Bay....Search Bamboo fishing poles, Fly rods etc. People list good descriptions of "Like Items" offered for sale........
Post some photos...


----------



## CCC (Sep 3, 2008)

Does the fly rid have oriental writing on it ?


----------



## yukondog (Feb 12, 2013)

Not sure about the fly rod, will look tonight after I get back from the fishing bridge.


----------



## fairpoint (May 9, 2013)

Those rods sound very high dollar...they take about a year to make one.....by someone that knows what he's doing......Do you want to sell them...?


----------



## yukondog (Feb 12, 2013)

No writing on the "tuna" blank, or the fly rod set no stamped names or # on the outside or inside.
I think I hang on to them for awile they were my grandfather's


----------



## Kim (Aug 5, 2008)

You can Google it and find a lot of sites that may provide the information you are looking for.

http://www.caneclinic.com/


----------



## yukondog (Feb 12, 2013)

Thanks Kim, that got me headed in the right direction.


----------



## Ocean Master (May 20, 2008)

They has stickers on them back then. I have a bunch of the bamboo rods and 2 fly rods. They are very cool and strong. Stop by if you are ever this way. I paid $35.00 each for the last 2 bamboo rods that are in excellent condition.

Does any of the bigger rods have a double eye on the top half of the rod?


----------

